# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Принц персии ЖИВ!

## Большой Брат

Помниться ещё учась в школе на уроках информатики играл в эту игру Может мне ктонибуть подскажет может её щас гденибуть можно достать Я конечно пробовал но не нашёл. А поиграть хочется.

----------


## Alex_Ltd

на Cd и  Dvd сборниках, во многих магазинах с гейм продукцией.

----------


## zzz

http://oldgames.zp.ua там и скачать можно и онлайн поиграть.

----------


## elmigranto

Лично я скачал эмулятор NES и играл на нем (и игра, и эмулятор здесь).

----------


## ELIHTAR

у меня в телефоне эта игрушка

----------


## S1mple

закрыто....

----------

